
Python for Executives - iamelgringo
http://ophir.wordpress.com/2008/07/20/python-for-executives/
======
michaelneale
I always like the Paul Graham quote:

"At this point, anyone proposing to run Windows on servers should be prepared
to explain what they know about servers that Google, Yahoo, and Amazon don't."
(from <http://www.paulgraham.com/opensource.html>).

Can this apply to programming tools/languages/platforms? Eg that includes
Python and, gasp, Java.

~~~
corentin
Let's try: "At this point, anyone proposing to write their software in Lisp
should be prepared to explain what they know about programming that Google,
Yahoo and Amazon don't."

How does it sound?

~~~
michaelneale
I think it makes as much sense as the original.

